# Best male:female ratio for a trio?



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I was wondering wich male:female ratio is the best for keeping a trio. 2.1 or 1.2? I know it is highly dependant on the specific species of frog but generally speaking which do people prefer? 
I've read about males fighting other males and also females eating other females eggs so it seems like it could go either way.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

For leucomelas 2.1 egg eating is a pain, males don't seem to mind each other much


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes it depends on the species. For territorial frogs trios are only for advanced keepers and even then you should be prepared to separate frogs. But with my group frogs I tend to keep the groups or trios male heavy if possible. This gives the female a choice between calling males. This works very well with red eyes and mossy frogs. My Santa Isabel group is male heavy and they do well too.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

In the case of pumilios 1:2 is usually the accepted practice. Males will fight, while females will tolerate each other.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

i have a 1.3 of pumilio, females always wrestle but all are fat healthy and producing... it all depends on how the frogs interact. I've also had males and females kill each other within minutes of putting together. key is to watch them closely and see how they do


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Tincs usually do well in a 2.1, but your results may vary.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Obligates 1:2
Tincs 2:1


----------

